# A holiday compilation!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

This is a compilation of little videos that I took on out last holiday to wales...(so basically 3minutes of my dogs chasing each other on a beach!)

(ooh and the second clip is of then both looking round the cottage for the first time, it always makes me laugh the way they run around the cottage all excited when we get there, so I filmed it this time!)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

ROFLMBO They look just like Tyler did when he first came to the new home.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That Harry is just a hoot!!!! Great video!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Harry is a funny guy and must give you a laugh a minute. Tilly is beautiful as usual.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like a vacation designed for the pups. You did a great job compiling the clips into a movie that showed all the great parts of taking the dogs along. The closer of the two exhausted pups was perfect.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very funny - inquisitive look around the cottage- a doggy paradise of a holiday and sweet dreams at the end - lovely clip of Tilly and Harry!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

You found the only Two things worth filming in Wales, Dogs and Beaches LOL


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOL!! Weeeell, it was a push on Anglesey! No, no...Anglesey is lovely...but Anglesey in the rain...not so nice. There wasnt much else to do apart from the beach! I much prefer South Wales though....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved the video ( and the tune ) and Tilly & Harry look so well together.
makes me want to dig out my ole video camera now


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, I could watch that video all day! They are just the sweetest, I could reach through the monitor and give them both a big kiss. What a great video.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You never fail to make me smile...esp your videos of our dynamic duo....thanks, Emma!!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I loved this video so much... for a second it took me somewhere far from here and I enjoyed it almost as much as your dogs 
They look so happy. What a great life


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks guys...they definitely enjoy their holidays...I sometimes wonder while we are on holiday in a cottage right by the sea, I wonder if the dogs think we have actually moved there and then they are gutted when we bring them back home at the end of the week!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for showing us your crazy,scatty wonderful K9s at play. I smiled the whole way through and could have watch more.

Guess i had better go and watch it again and again and again hehehehe


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Which beach was this shot on? It looks like a fun place


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww what a fantastic video!!!!! They both look soo happy.... and energetic LOL!!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I want a Harry!

I looooove your dogs!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all.

Marilyn...they were all shot on beaches in Anglesey....can't be anymore acurate than that Im afraid....we had a little cottage right by the sea, it was so lovely...a 2 second walk to the beach, they LOVED it....shame it rained just about the whole time though!


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Marilyn...they were all shot on beaches in Anglesey....can't be anymore acurate than that Im afraid....we had a little cottage right by the sea, it was so lovely...a 2 second walk to the beach, they LOVED it....shame it rained just about the whole time though!


Rain and Wales go together like Gin & Tonic or Fish n Chips!

Loved the video, my husband and I sat and watched it together - I think there were a number of aaaahhhh's for both of us. Tilly and Bailey appear to have similar mannerisms!

We holiday in Wales every year at my dad's caravan, it's free - my fav kind of holiday! We always take the camcorder but it never see's the light of day. We take loads of photo's of Bailey on the beach which she alsolutely loves, in fact as soon as we arrive she pesters us to take her to the beach and won't settle until we do!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

They are very cute!! By the way, I absolutely adore your signature photo!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful video! I can't wait to take my new pup to the beach for the first time! Very well done!


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Fabulous video - I was there, with them! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

You take great video! Look like your kids really had fun on there holiday!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

oooh hehe they are adorables and good friends!!!!!
it's very funny to see them swimming hehehe, Lois loves the beach too and it's very funny to see them in the sand hehehe good video!!!


----------

